# Distortr



## mywmyw (Jan 17, 2020)

you dont hear much about this pedal. good golly it sounds good though. relatively easy build, has that zippy bright marshall kerrang, that gets fat and squishy at the top of the gain range - really makes you wanna play some high notes and go weedly weedly. my first time using on of the integrated stomp led rings from tayda:









						illuminated Push Button Foot Switch 3PDT Blue Color LED
					

3PDT | ON-ON | Latching | Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




it was tricky to wire the led ring, how do yall go about it? a female header pin of some sort seems like it would have been easier, but none of mine fit very well.

does anyone else find that the effect of the subs toggle is quite subtle?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks very cool. Good job with the photo exposure, it's hard to get right with those LED rings.  I have taken to cutting the hard leads to about 1/2" and then soldering wires on and heat shrinking the joints.  The cathode lead can be wired directly to the switch.

Can we see the inside?


----------



## mywmyw (Jan 31, 2020)

Sure. sorry it took so long. I should have heat shrinked the led ring leads like you suggested. ill do that next time. I also switched out the knobs for silver, to match the hardware. looks much better to me now.

this just needs a battery clip and its ready to be my go to pedal for open jams etc. so versatile and musical. Thinking of building another one in a 1590xx with a buxom boost stacked for more versatility. the tight switch would be very helpful, this thing can get v muddy with the gain maxed.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 1, 2020)

How do you like the TONE control?  This pedal would be a natural for installing the Marshall TMB tone stack.


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> How do you like the TONE control?  This pedal would be a natural for installing the Marshall TMB tone stack.



It works well enough. The basic tone is pretty well balanced as it is. The subs control doesn't do much, could be more useful as a broader bass cut.


----------



## Robert (Feb 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> How do you like the TONE control?  This pedal would be a natural for installing the Marshall TMB tone stack.



I actually built a couple of those a few years ago... I should probably dig up the PCB, it was pretty dang good.


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 3, 2020)

?


----------

